# London KY The Dreaded Powerline



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I've never had any problems with it. Sometimes, lighting isn't good up there.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

The power line is a blister when the temps are high and sun is beating you down. Not to mention all the poision ivy growing up everything. I like it. LOL Last yr we shot down in the bottom C & D and it was a real nice range. Shady & flat. Hope to be there again.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Really unless you shoot the 8am class the traffic isn't that bad. The traffic last year was the worst that I had seen it in the 3 years I shot up on the power line. The pros were the ones that I mostly saw in the vehicles but I am sure that there were many others that took a free ride instead of the long walk. It really didn't bother me, it ain't no worse then all the people that scream when they hit a 12 or 14. But this is just me, others it may bother!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I am sure that they will use it. Every time that I have been on it, it has been a great place to shoot. Last year every shooting steak on my ranges was in the woodline, and in the shade. The traffic is kinda aggrivating. The thing that gets me is if they all insist on driving back to their range, then at least wait until everyone is done shooting before bringing out the caravan. Could you imagine if it were the other way round?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

It might just be me but I look at disturbances as an advantage for me .If you let it bother you that's good for the shooter that can block it out ,If you know what I mean.
I have shot the power line in KY ,yes it was hot but the worse thing for me was all the poison ivy,and little stumps .I was tripping and scratching all weekend long .
Now all the dust last week in GA ,man that was a killer .
Good luck everyone .:thumbs_up


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I hate the power lines.......but I am sure they will use them. I don't think they really have any option to not use them.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I like anywhere I have put $$ in my pocket is fine by me!!!!


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well try shooting on a range with a baby crying all day, her response well I pay good money to shoot. My opinion is I paid $400 to be disturbed by a baby. I had to vent sorry. What is bad the husband came down and did not take his child off the range.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Looks like their plan to have baby upset others worked. Lol. Buddy of mine has a son that will wack u with an arrow while at full draw. Now that psych out works also.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The traffic didn't bother me. I like seeing all the pros.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

reylamb said:


> I hate the power lines.......but I am sure they will use them. I don't think they really have any option to not use them.



It's either the power lines.....or wallow around like a little piggie in the muck bottom down behind the softball fields..(if it pours rain ) before the shoot. 

It's just another element to the game......DEAL WITH IT PEOPLE


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Was warm up there on saturday last year..... Open C shoots both ranges in one day.

I went back to my room and showered and napped in between. We had one kid on our stake that was in contention to win it, until he got REALLY sick. He was not looking good by target 36 and by 40, there was no way he was walking back to his vehicle on his own.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i just shot there sat in ky state qualifier i like the woods to it was a little muddy


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bowtech11 said:


> Well try shooting on a range with a baby crying all day, her response well I pay good money to shoot. My opinion is I paid $400 to be disturbed by a baby. I had to vent sorry. What is bad the husband came down and did not take his child off the range.


Sore spot for me, crying babies or kids. I'd asked the range honcho to have that removed. Saw a woman carrying a baby and that baby couldn't have been three weeks old if that. A 3D course is no place for a baby so young. Hey, the little tyke was quiet as can be, but still......


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

I hate the powerline! Hopefully I will be in the bottom this year


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Power lines this could be interesting.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

enabear722 said:


> Power lines this could be interesting.


Stock these have your name wrote all over them. Very good chance you will be there.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont know where ill be but ill be there


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i would not cry a single tear if they decided to move the shoot from london to some other venue. the sims last year was brutal if you shot in the afternoon. i don't like the climb up the hill to the power lines. i don't like the trucks and suvs and gators running up and down the hills while i'm shooting or lugging my stuff up to the range. i didn't like the way our motel rate jumped 20 bucks from one year to the next...and those concessions snafus last year.

i'd like to see asa check out the area around ft. campbell, ky.

but that's just me...others, i know, really like shooting there.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Dang Carlosii. I think you need to stay at a holiday inn express. :wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

outbackarcher said:


> Dang Carlosii. I think you need to stay at a holiday inn express. :wink:


i know they have a great free breakfast, but do they have free massages? you know, like those guys got down in colombia?


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

I have another venue in Corbin they should check out its 5000 acrs plenty of parking and a great place to set up as many ranges as they want.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

birddawg said:


> I have another venue in Corbin they should check out its 5000 acrs plenty of parking and a great place to set up as many ranges as they want.



Maybe we can get KFC to be the title sponsor...since it's their hometown


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> i know they have a great free breakfast, but do they have free massages? you know, like those guys got down in colombia?


Carlosii......we all dont need to know about your masssuse you have been seeing in Columbia......


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Here you whiners go...straight off the ASA website....

Class Range 1st Time 2nd Ti

Men's Pro A / B Sat 10AM Sun 8A

Known 50 A / B Sat 10AM Sun 8A

Senior Pro B / A Sat 10AM Sun 8A

Wom.Pro B / A Sat 10AM Sun 8A

Open A C / D Sat Noon Sun 8A

Semi Pro D / C Sat Noon Sun 8A

Unlimited D / C Sat Noon Sun 8A

Senior Open E / F Sat Noon Sun 8A

Wom.Open A E / F Sat Noon Sun 8A

Limited E / F Sat Noon Sun 8A

Open B F / K Sat Noon Sun 8A

Known 45 K / E Sat Noon Sun 8A

Senior Women G / H Sat 11AM Sun 8A

Super Senior G / H Sat 11AM Sun 8A

Senior Masters G / H Sat 11AM Sun 8A

Wom. K-40 H / G Sat 11AM Sun 8A

Wom. OB H / G Sat 11AM Sun 8A

Y.A. Open H / G Sat 11AM Sun 8A

Open C (1) H / G Sat 8AM Sat 3

Crossbow G / H Sat 8AM Sat 3

Hunter J / I Sat 11AM Sun 8A

Youth Boys J / I Sat 11AM Sun 8A

Youth Girls J / I Sat 11AM Sun 8A

Bow Novice (1) J / I Sat 8AM Sat 3

Y. A. Pins I / J Sat 8AM Sat 3

Youth Pins I / J Sat 8AM Sat 3

Wom.Hunter I / J Sat 11AM Sun 8A

Traditional X / Y Sat 8AM Sat 10

Jr. Eagle K Sat 8AM

Eagle K Sat 8AM

Sr. Eagle K Sat 8AM


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

The pwr line is tuff n the traffic stinks but it an awesome view at the very end for me.Looking back down and seeing all those archers lining both sided of pwr row.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Carlosii......we all dont need to know about your masssuse you have been seeing in Columbia......


ok...but did i mention this one "escort" massuse? you sure you don't want to hear about it????


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I love that power line with the sun beating down after a light shower. Gnats swarming while sweat stings the eyes. Opponents face is beet red. His concentration and focus falters as he's getting tired and frustrated.............. He virtually quits heading into the last few targets as he watches me bearing down on 12's! Come on power line, bright sun, cold rain showers, muddy paths, slippery slopes, high humidity and clouds of bugs!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

> I love that power line with the sun beating down after a light shower. Gnats swarming while sweat stings the eyes. Opponents face is beet red. His concentration and focus falters as he's getting tired and frustrated.............. He virtually quits heading into the last few targets as he watches me bearing down on 12's! Come on power line, bright sun, cold rain showers, muddy paths, slippery slopes, high humidity and clouds of bugs!


Man! you got it all figured out! I like your thinking, like you I don't ever let of the gas either.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bigjim67 said:


> Man! you got it all figured out! I like your thinking, like you I don't ever let of the gas either.


I don't have anything figured out because I don't think and I never press down on the gas so I _can't_ letoff.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Could someone put get on the ASS forum and ask what class is shootig on the power line?


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

cenochs said:


> Could someone put get on the ASS forum and ask what class is shootig on the power line?


doubt they will tell you as it might effect turnout


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> I don't have anything figured out because I don't think and I never press down on the gas so I _can't_ letoff.


Kent can't reach the gas peddle! Lol. Sorry kent, I could resist.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

They won't devulge that till sat morning


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Power line or the swamp. It won't matter. I will still complain. Yep that's me, I'm a whiner. Lol


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Yea Outback I dont know about the power lines with my name on them. I would like to find a check with my name on it. Logjamb not Cry Fries and Wah Burgers again LOL.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I'm just feeling left out. All this whining and I've not been in the middle of it.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Like a bunch of preschoolers. French cries for everyone! 

The one good thing about the ASA is no matter what range you have everyone in your class has to shoot in the same conditions.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

That's what I like about the ASA everybody is shooting under the same conditions and same time. Augusta was my first ASA event and I was impressed with it. Actually I was told I would throw stones at the IBO. While driving down I thought to myself it couldn't be that much different. What I got was a rude awakening how you could control that many shooters. I'm hooked and will be back again. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Real glad you had a good time in Ga ASA. Lots of fun and something to do every day. We had 2 new to ASA shooters with us this time also. Both were very happy and tired the whole weekend. Now we get to introduce them to the dreaded power line. I'm sure both will enjoy it again.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Logjamb how you guy's do in GA ? I stunk it up 23 down for the weekend 31st place .I did shoot 8 up on the simms (little check coming my way).Good luck in KY hope to see you guy's there .


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Congrats John. We all had a good time in Ga. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Just booked my room, I'll be there as long as theres no family emergency or something like that.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

What time is the team shoot on Friday, Haven't shot on of those in over a decade.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Team should be at 1:00 pm Friday.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

John-in-VA,

Don't let ol' Logjamb be bashful. He won both the Sims and the tournament. The "double thunder-bomb" or something along those lines is what I heard somebody call it.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

shootist said:


> John-in-VA,
> 
> Don't let ol' Logjamb be bashful. He won both the Sims and the tournament. The "double thunder-bomb" or something along those lines is what I heard somebody call it.


Lol. Its the thunder clap. Believe me you don't want to see it.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

props to old toe jamb for not just exploiting the fact that he did win classy move bud.... BUT also dont forget outback he won the sims too. And sneakin white got 14th in the open B. Proof shows after agusta the the WVA hillbillys go to do buisness.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Logjamb said:


> Team should be at 1:00 pm Friday.


Team shoot is at 1pm....Friday...

Softball team /charity event is 4pm Friday 

Margie Carter @ Circle C - Folkston, Ga is who you need to contact for that.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> Team shoot is at 1pm....Friday...
> 
> Softball team /charity event is 4pm Friday
> 
> Margie Carter @ Circle C - Folkston, Ga is who you need to contact for that.


id love to play in that. Id say its a blast


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

You wouldn't like it Milky. It not fast enough pace for you. Lol


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats to all the WVA guy's .Good luck in KY I hope to catch up with everyone there .Plus my big 18 dollar check came today .Thanks ASA


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

I am looking forward to it.. And I mean the shoot not the Thunder Clap..... It's all you Logjamb


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Logjamb said:


> You wouldn't like it Milky. It not fast enough pace for you. Lol


why wouldnt i like it i used to play ball back in the day man. Id jack 1 out of the park baby lol


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

John-in-VA said:


> Congrats to all the WVA guy's .Good luck in KY I hope to catch up with everyone there .Plus my big 18 dollar check came today .Thanks ASA


Don't spend it all in one place!!


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

Logjambs thunderclap is only overshadowed by sneaking whites extreme consumption of prunes for the long trip to a shoot......WOW.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll sure try no to ,but it will be hard not to spend it all ,I can add it to the check I got from the smack down at sage creek awhile back .I still dont have much .I'll have to see if I can add somemore to in KY.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

best of luck to you Mr. John


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks I'll take all the luck I can get .


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Anyone figured out who is on the power line yet? It is getting close i am in for a hotel room and entry fee looks like I am in..


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

cenochs said:


> Anyone figured out who is on the power line yet? It is getting close i am in for a hotel room and entry fee looks like I am in..


They wont tell you that till the time of the shoot.... come early sat am.


----------

